# Golden Ear Triron 3 or EMP E55TI



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Hello, 

Looking for a little feed back on Goldenear triton three VS Emp Tek E55TI.
I have hear the Goldenears at a local shop ant think they sound great. Really like the tweeter.
Im also interested in the E55TIs but have not heard them.
Has anyone here had a chance to hear both of these? If so what is your opinion between the 2.

Thanks


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I have heard the Triton IIs (twice - in 2 different stores) and currently own the e55Tis which I was able to get b-stock for an incredible price.

I much prefer the Emp Teks as the soundstage is more forward than the Triton IIs. You can check out the speaker thread link in my signature for a lot more detail if you wish.


----------



## LoudVH (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks...
I heard the Goldenears again today. Brought some of my own music with me this time.
I really like the way they sound but I think Im going to order a set of the EMPs and check them out. Otherwise I will always be wondering what they sound like.


----------

